# Conductive paste



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

So, last years rookie railroad was a fun little experiment. Small and simple in the existing garden. This year, with some added confidence, we've decided to expand. After trucking in all the dirt last fall and topping things off this spring, it is time to lay some permanent track. I am using all brass code 332 (mixture of Aristo and AML). Naturally, I'd like to use some conductive paste between my rail joiners. I don't know if it really matters what brand or type that I use. I've considered several sources- automotive store, hardware store, electrical supply store. Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, search on the word conductive and find all the posts on the subject and read them.

This is a FAQ with lots of information on this site.

*http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#149958* 


*http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#136312* 


*http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#124342* 


All good discussions and there's tons more.

Regards, Greg


----------

